
Software Link Suspected in Airbus Engine Blowouts - classicsnoot
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-airbus-a220-exclusive/exclusive-software-link-suspected-in-airbus-a220-engine-blowouts-sources-idUSKBN1X31ST
======
wonderwonder
I work at a company that is currently suffering through very public issues
caused by bugs in our code and I feel pretty bad about it. Then I read this
article and the one this morning about Twitter's entire quarter essentially
being torpedoed due to a buggy platform and it makes me relax a little and
realize that bugs in very public facing code are just part of life.

~~~
kemiller2002
I used to feel bad. I don't anymore. I make my own share of mistakes. I firmly
admit that, but it's really easy for others in the business to blame the
developers for defects in software. "Well, you made them." Yes, I did, but I
am not the one who didn't allow time for us to properly check things, or
created the work culture where people are on edge about getting things done.
I'm not perfect, but I'm done with other people blaming me and making me feel
totally responsible for being in a position where I can't effectively do my
job.

~~~
wonderwonder
My department is velocity driven (agile) meaning we have to complete a certain
number of points each week. Quality loses its importance when quantity is the
main driver for being employed.

~~~
kemiller2002
That's a tough one. Most people either don't understand or refuse to
acknowledge that velocity is not a measure of how much you can accomplish.
It's not a goal of work. It's a speed limit. The team's velocity signifies
that its the maximum amount of work they can reasonably accomplish while
adhering to certain quality standards. Organizations like to ignore this,
because it makes them feel like they are making people more productive.

The question I ask when confronted with situations like this is, "Do you want
to lessen the quality of the code base for increased productivity?" This
honestly makes people a little upset, because they know the answer they want
to say vs. the answer they should say. Once someone says no to this question,
they open themselves up to negotiating over the amount of work to accomplish
within a given period of time.

~~~
latchkey
> It's a speed limit.

Spot on. Sounds like in the OP's case, people are putting a weight on the
current velocity numbers and not looking at when features will be ready.
Usually means the stories are too big.

Velocity over time is what you use to predict when future features will
arrive. Yoyo velocity likely means the stories are too big or too small. If
velocity drops and those features just move down the road. It should be clear
as to why velocity drops (someone goes on vacation) or the story isn't broken
down enough and takes too long.

Usually, in a velocity driven workflow, you don't need to lessen quality of
code because developers point their stories and they should factor in testing
into those points. If the stories are too big, break them into smaller stories
so there is more accepted work each week. Like what we learned in math
class... break a bigger problem into smaller problems...

------
christkv
I thought the A220 is a rebranded Bombardier model ?

~~~
lampington
From the article: "Formerly known as the CSeries, the 110-130-seat A220 was
designed by Canada’s Bombardier (BBDb.TO) and was one of the first to adopt
the new Pratt & Whitney technology. Bombardier sold the program to Airbus last
year due to heavy losses."

~~~
eloff
If I recall they sold a very good product for a dollar because of extremely
anticompetitive and monopolistic abuse by Airbus and Boeing that would have
made Rockefeller blush. If bombardier was an American company I think the DOJ
would have come down hard on Airbus and Boeing. But they can't be expected to
protect foreign competition.

~~~
bobthepanda
I don't recall any of the abuse coming from Airbus. Because of all that hubbub
with Boeing resulting in US tariffs, the A220 is now manufactured in Alabama
by Airbus.

~~~
mveety
Almost none came from Airbus. Really you could almost say they came to
Bombardier’s aid.

~~~
eloff
Buying a billion dollar product for $1 is a funny kind of aid. But yes, Boeing
was the aggressor here.

